# Char-Griller question



## Mark55 (May 30, 2010)

Just purchased a Char-Griller with the SFB.  I have seasoned it as per the instructions.  I am however somewhat confused about how to use it and don't want to ruin a party by not correctly smoking the meat. Question1.. I know that I can smoke in the large part by putting the fuel on one side, but where do I  put the water pan?  Above the fuel?  Do I put my wood chunks in the water or directly on the fuel?  Question 2...Basically the same questions but this time in using the SFB.  I assume I start my fire in the SFB, and place the water pan above it.  Once again where do the wood chunks go?  Also in both cases if adding fuel such as charcoal, do I simply add it to the what is already burning or in there a better way.  Should I start the charcoal in another grill and transfer it to the SFB?  Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2010)

Hi Mark....I was not aware the Char-Griller had a water pan....
Wood Chunks go on the fire...not in a water pan....
While you can build a fire in the cooking chamber, (for grilling) the Char-Griller (with SFB) is an off-set cooker designed for the fire to be built in the Fire box...the meats placed in the cooking chamber to receive indirect heat...Again wood in/on/near the fire....
When adding charcoal fuel....If it is Lump Charcoal you can add it directly to the fire...If it is briquettes..most people start it in a Charcoal chimney then add it to the fire..
HTH......

Have Fun!


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 1, 2010)

I have the Chargriller with side box and I don't use a water pan.  I have put hard cider in a drip pan while doing indirect grilling (fire on either side of the main chamber).

Using the side box I have two baskets for my fire.  I bought them at Loews (vegetable shaker baskets I think) and cut the handles off.  I made some supports out of mild steel, do not use galvanized.  I start the charcoal in a half full chimney.  I pour that over charcoal and wood chunks in the basket.  When I start getting low on fuel during a cook I fill the other basket with more fuel and then dump the burning coals over the top.  Be careful, it is hot.

I usually don't have to restart charcoal once I have things moving, unless I don't pay attention and let the coals burn down too far.

You do need to be careful as it is really easy to get the main box too hot (get a good smoker probe).  If you flip the ash pan over before running the side box it helps keep the smoker box cooler and more consistent.


----------

